# Eastman Outfitters - "Ice Cube"



## randyh (Jul 25, 2005)

Just noticed that the Eastman folks have a new version of their 2 and 4 man shelters. I bought a 4 man last year and am very happy. If you're loking for something extremely portable but also providing great protection, I think it would be worth it to check them out.


----------

